#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  API RP 2218, 3th Edition (2013)

## dsp151

hi Dear Friend, i need to API RP 2218, 3th Edition (2013). anybody have it? pleas Upload this Version

See More: API RP 2218, 3th Edition (2013)

----------


## pvaladares

Hi !

You may find the 1999 version in scribd.com

----------


## dmrodrigues

anyone?

----------


## philby

Anyone got this standard yet?

----------


## Marty Thompson

only have the draft...

----------


## philby

Thanks mate

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is 2013 edition:

----------


## philby

Thanks a lot!!!!

----------


## KP SAHU

Thanks a lot..

----------


## marek13

Thanks

----------


## sambun

> hi. here is 2013 edition:



Mohamad, you are appreciated !

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks a lot

----------


## mutrosa

mohamad3010, Thank you for shared.

See More: API RP 2218, 3th Edition (2013)

----------


## Ibrahim23

So kind Mohammad.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Thanks friend!

----------


## prashantdhakate

thanks a lot for the share

----------


## Xiphos

Thank you ......

----------


## micaziv

Thanks friend

----------


## Lim Dong Min

Thanks a lot!!

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

Anyone have API RP 2218 (R2020)

Please share

----------


## gs153

API RP 2218-2013_3rd Ed Fire proofing is here.

----------


## gs153

API RP 2218-2013 (R2020) is 3rd edition only i.e. identical to 2013 edition. It has been reaffirmed in year 2020. You may see the preview on internet.

----------


## nahs001

Thanks alot!!

----------


## ariek

Thanks Mohamad3010!

----------


## venkateshs_g

THanks

See More: API RP 2218, 3th Edition (2013)

----------


## kancumaniseng

> hi. here is 2013 edition:



Thank you mohamad3010

----------


## khaled alqasem

> API RP 2218-2013_3rd Ed Fire proofing is here.



many thanks

----------

